# Strikeline coordinates



## Frett (Aug 4, 2016)

I went to the Strikelines website.. I'm trying to enter some of the free numbers into google earth..It's not working ..am i doing something wrong ?
Could someone explain the numbers to me ..I'm confused


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

They won't work. They belong to someone else.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

GPS points come in different formats. Which one are you trying to enter? give an example of one and I will convert the format for you and tell you how to do it. Ed


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

Frett said:


> I went to the Strikelines website.. I'm trying to enter some of the free numbers into google earth..It's not working ..am i doing something wrong ?
> Could someone explain the numbers to me ..I'm confused


There are 2 commonly used forms of Lat & Long - Deg., Min., Sec. & Decimal.
Google Earth wants Lat & Long in Deg., Min., Sec.

Strikeline has a GPS download that is a group of files "zipped" (compressed together) that has the Google Earth already in .kml & .kmz format that will open directly into Google Earth by clicking on them.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

As a consulting engineer I can tell you that numbers are _free_.....telling you what they mean, well....


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

As alligator said, download the Kml and Kmz files and open them in google earth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

